# 2ft Over Tank Luminaire



## johnny70 (20 Mar 2008)

Anyone know where I can get a reasonable priced around 20-24" over tank luminaire, I had seen some cheapish ones on ebay but have lost the link, I have found some but no the one I wanted, i would like it to have half decent lighting  

Any help would be great

Thanks

JOHNNY


----------



## George Farmer (20 Mar 2008)

I'm using the Arcadia 60cm 4 x 24w HO T5.  It's great, but not the cheapest.  What's your budget?


----------



## johnny70 (20 Mar 2008)

I was hoping >Â£50  

Got a link George?

JOHNNY


----------



## Ed Seeley (20 Mar 2008)

Here's a link, but not below Â£50 I'm afraid!  I don't think you'll find the Arcadia units anywhere for anything near that price!


----------



## daniel19831123 (20 Mar 2008)

The seller that I think you are referring to is EQJ Trading. I've got mine from them for 50 quid including changing the tubes and postage. Too bad the unit didn't come with a hingeable stand. You have to either push the unit backwards or totally remove it to access the tank.

Dan


----------



## Voo (20 Mar 2008)

is this the kind of thing you're after?
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/3x24W-T5-Lighting ... dZViewItem


----------



## daniel19831123 (20 Mar 2008)

what the heck???!!! That guy won't the bid by 13 quid!!! and it's one with hinge on it! The last time I bid for this item I place 45 quid and still I lose the bid


----------



## Themuleous (20 Mar 2008)

Ive got one of these light kits and got another on the way cant fault them. You do have to chose your moment when bidding though, in order to get a bargain.

Sam


----------



## johnny70 (21 Mar 2008)

Anyone had any experience of http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....m=380007407435&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=025? Very cheap so makes me wonder   was going to bid on one from the above link but was working and my OH lost the link  

Cheers
JOHNNY


----------



## Themuleous (21 Mar 2008)

Note that the tubes are only 8w each, 24w total.

Sam


----------



## zig (21 Mar 2008)

Voo said:
			
		

> is this the kind of thing you're after?
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/3x24W-T5-Lighting ... dZViewItem



These are great light units for the money you pay, I have 3 of these now. Just bear in mind the legs that come with the 3x24W units are practically useless rubbish, they do come with a hanging set though which is good quality. I wouldn't let that put you off though, hard to beat the price.


----------



## StevenA (21 Mar 2008)

Yea i've got a 3x24w and also a 3x39w, can't fault either of them really, they both work well on their respective tanks, they look pretty good, and the guy that sells them in Germany got both of mine to me within 5 or 6 days from paying for them.


----------



## Martin (21 Mar 2008)

I managed to buy my 60cm 4 x 24w HO T5 Arcadia luminaire from ebay for Â£45 with 3 spare tubes! Right place at the right time.Bought it for a buy it now price. Gotta love ebay


----------



## planter (21 Mar 2008)

I have an Arcadia 4 x 24watt T5 luminaire. Not as cheap as the ebay items but top quality, highly recommended!


----------



## johnny70 (24 Mar 2008)

managed to get one of the 2ft 48w ones from the German seller for Â£16.00 + postage, so can't complain.

Cheers
JOHNNY


----------

